# Cleaning 'Velvet/Foam' section of Audi seats



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Hi everyone - what product(s) would you typically use to clean the non-leather part of the seat pictured below. I use Dr Leather cleaning wipes on the rest of the interior.

Apologies if a thread like this already exists... I have searched and searched to no avail... the material is quite hard to categorise, it feels like foam but have seen it described as velvet within the car's specification.

Any help would be appreciated! Cheers

https://photos.app.goo.gl/Lgw51Y6pYrTVcwPH7


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Not a material ive cleaned before personally, but if its kept fairly clean then id say a damp cloth would surfice


----------



## biggriff (Feb 9, 2009)

Id use Alcantara cleaner


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Thanks folks 

@Kev - I have been using water / microfibre cloth to date but with decent use the foam doesn't look as fresh as it once did.

@biggriff - thanks I don't have any so will have a look elsewhere on the site. Any personal recommendations are welcome.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Its called Alacantara and its a posh name for Sued microfiber so you think its a super special fabric when its not.

To clean, go to asda and by some fabric and upholstery cleaner £1.50 for a spray bottle.

Get a soft-bristle leather/fabric brush

Spray the Cleaner on to the brush and work it gently in to the fabric then use a white Microfiber if you have it (white will help show any dye transfer) to wipe it off


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

Similar fabrics are called "faux Buckskin" by some and are used on 3 pce suites etc. There's quite a bit on Youtube about cleaning. As has been mentioned it is a mini microfibre and is very hard wearing but care should be taken not to get areas too wet or you'll leave rings.

Harry


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

biggriff said:


> Id use Alcantara cleaner





Rian said:


> Its called Alacantara and its a posh name for Sued microfiber so you think its a super special fabric when its not.
> 
> To clean, go to asda and by some fabric and upholstery cleaner £1.50 for a spray bottle.
> 
> ...


Thanks - I have had cars in the past with half alcantara - this definitely feels like a different material (the alcantara I've had on my steering wheel and seats was felt-like... you could brush it one way or the other and it would turn light or dark, however my audi seats feel like foam). Could be wrong...


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

atbalfour said:


> Thanks - I have had cars in the past with half alcantara - this definitely feels like a different material (the alcantara I've had on my steering wheel and seats was felt-like... you could brush it one way or the other and it would turn light or dark, however my audi seats feel like foam). Could be wrong...


Regardless the method I've mentioned will work on sensitive and delicate fabric, leather/fabric brushes are made from natural bristles not nylon and are soft, the ones ive got are from a shoeshine kit (2 small ones) and a large one from Wilko for £2 https://www.wilko.com/en-uk/kiwi-leather-shoe-polishing-brush/p/0411806


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Rian said:


> Regardless the method I've mentioned will work on sensitive and delicate fabric, leather/fabric brushes are made from natural bristles not nylon and are soft, the ones ive got are from a shoeshine kit (2 small ones) and a large one from Wilko for £2 https://www.wilko.com/en-uk/kiwi-leather-shoe-polishing-brush/p/0411806


Thanks!


----------



## biggriff (Feb 9, 2009)

atbalfour said:


> Thanks folks
> 
> @Kev - I have been using water / microfibre cloth to date but with decent use the foam doesn't look as fresh as it once did.
> 
> @biggriff - thanks I don't have any so will have a look elsewhere on the site. Any personal recommendations are welcome.


Look at Raceglaze product. Use that on GT3 and Evora. Works same on girlfriends Audi seats as well.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

biggriff said:


> Look at Raceglaze product. Use that on GT3 and Evora. Works same on girlfriends Audi seats as well.


Thanks mate!


----------

